# Pound for pound what manufacture has the best drain cleaning equipment?



## Pro Plumber

Hey guys what Drain cleaning machine is best for stand pipes and tub drains? Also If you had to choose two machine to lug around on a daily bases, what machine would you choose and why? I currently have a a rigid k-45 top drill snake with 1/4 "cable for tubs and laundry stand pipes. For kitchen and the occasional main I have a Rigid k-400. I Have a used home depot rental machine I bought for main lines. It has a 5/8 * 100' cable with no auto feed. I'm looking for quality machine that can make the job easier. All feed back is much appreciated.


----------



## DesertOkie

Depends on your need for cable. I use a Gorlitz 68HD with 175' in the basket. Weighs a ton but I'm not messing with extra cable very much. If your average run is 60' get something lighter.


----------



## Pro Plumber

Have you had any experiences with Mytana drain machines?


----------



## DesertOkie

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## Pro Plumber

I hear lots of good things about Gorlitz.


----------



## plbgbiz

Pro Plumber said:


> I hear lots of good things about Gorlitz.


You are likely to hear lots of good things about most major name brands. That is because pound for pound, the best drain machine is the one you are familiar with and can operate proficiently.

There are very experienced drain professionals that get amazing results from a machine that I would be afraid to plug in. On the other hand they probably get cross-eyed when I tell tales of what I accomplish with my favorites.

It is not about the machine and never has been.

Having said that, I think the Ridgid K60 is the best all around package for 1-1/4" through 3" lines.


----------



## 504Plumber

For what it's worth, we use general wire machines. Aside from having to clean the self feeder every now and again they are solid machines.


----------



## rocksteady

Are you asking who makes the heaviest sewer equipment?









Paul


----------



## JK949

When I worked out of box trucks I had a 5/8" General Speedrooter 92 and Minirooter XP. 

Now I'm in a cargo van and use a Gorlitz GO 62. I have 3/8", 1/2" and 5/8" cables in 3 different drums. I'm getting used to this equipment ok.

Rental snakes blow. Hopefully you sawed off the dummy coil so you can actually handle the cable. Did you replace the cable? Hopefully it wasn't full of kinks.

I like having one machine to do everything. Kitchen sinks, upstairs toilet, mainlines. 

I have a Spartan top snake that was thrown away by my last shop.


----------



## Pro Plumber

The used machine from home depot was almost new. Every two years they have to replace there machines as per there contract with rigid. Unfortunately the h.d. machines are real basic and kinda suck.


----------



## Pro Plumber

My k-45 beats me every time I snake a 11/2 stand pipe. I wanna buy a machine that I can feel comfortable with. My left arm is kinda messed up and I just cant handle the drill type machine any more.


----------



## AssTyme

Spartan, Eel & Ridgid are good with me.


Tell us more about the lines you will be servicing.


----------



## drs

I recently got some Trojan sewer equipment machines.

I got the Trojan Pony and the Trojan DC . Real solid machines.

A machine is only as good as you are with it making money and being comfortable with it.


----------



## DesertOkie

Pro Plumber said:


> My k-45 beats me every time I snake a 11/2 stand pipe. I wanna buy a machine that I can feel comfortable with. My left arm is kinda messed up and I just cant handle the drill type machine any more.


Gorlitz Go 15 1/4 is real nice for that.


----------



## AssTyme

DesertOkie said:


> Gorlitz Go 15 1/4 is real nice for that.





Only 265rpm 



The Eel CT would be my choice if you don't like the gun.

http://www.electriceel.com/modelct.htm


----------



## Pro Plumber

I mainly find myself doing residential drains. I guess the main problem i have is doing 11/2" drain especially if they are trapped. I know going thru traps are always a little hard, I don't remember them being soo difficult. It seems lately every one of them kicks my a$$. The golfer elbow does not help.


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte

Pro Plumber said:


> I mainly find myself doing residential drains. I guess the main problem i have is doing 11/2" drain especially if they are trapped. I know going thru traps are always a little hard, I don't remember them being soo difficult. It seems lately every one of them kicks my a$$. The golfer elbow does not help.



i'd recommend you quit golfing... :no:

for me... i run a spartan 300 w/ 100 feet of .55 cable in the drum and some spare. And then i got the attachment for the 100 drum on the 300 machine. i can knock the heck outta kitchen sinks with that puppy.

If its really small, i have a pistol machine, but most of my work is done w/ the 300 drum or the 100 drum. Doesn't take up much room at all.


----------



## Pro Plumber

Thanks Bow Hunter. I gotta get a hold of you to talk deer hunting.


----------



## rocksteady

I have the same setup as Seth (Buckeye) with 75' of 5/8" DCD innercore cable in the 300 drums instead of the fancy and expensive .55 magnum and it does everything I need it to. When my cables finaly die, I may switch to the .55 to get more cable and less weight. In the 100 drum, I have 75' of 3/8" DCD innercore.






Paul


----------



## AssTyme

rocksteady said:


> I have the same setup as Seth (Buckeye) with 75' of 5/8" DCD innercore cable in the 300 drums instead of the fancy and *expensive .55 magnum* and it does everything I need it to. When my cables finaly die, I may switch to the .55 to get more cable and less weight. In the 100 drum, I have 75' of 3/8" DCD innercore.
> 
> 
> Paul




Buy four 25' sections of .55 from your Spartan rep and get the 5th one free.


----------



## JK949

Pro Plumber said:


> My k-45 beats me every time I snake a 11/2 stand pipe. I wanna buy a machine that I can feel comfortable with. My left arm is kinda messed up and I just cant handle the drill type machine any more.


General has a frame and pedal for their super vee series so you don't have to hold it. Try canvas gloves for the small cable machine too.


----------



## UnclogNH

Duracable, Eel, Gorlitz and Spartan are your best drain machine makers
Ridgid K400 is crap:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor

I like and use Gorlitz for everyday use, but have a Ridgid K60 SP for those hard to get to main lines.


----------



## retired rooter

plbgbiz said:


> You are likely to hear lots of good things about most major name brands. That is because pound for pound, the best drain machine is the one you are familiar with and can operate proficiently.
> 
> There are very experienced drain professionals that get amazing results from a machine that I would be afraid to plug in. On the other hand they probably get cross-eyed when I tell tales of what I accomplish with my favorites.
> 
> It is not about the machine and never has been.
> 
> Having said that, I think the Ridgid K60 is the best all around package for 1-1/4" through 3" lines.


 yep I agree ITS NOT THE MACHINE ITS THE man using it but http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_product_detail.asp?p_key=AFEDE35FC2994074944441BC0B4A5DF9&cat_id=


----------



## DesertOkie

AssTyme said:


> Only 265rpm
> 
> 
> 
> The Eel CT would be my choice if you don't like the gun.
> 
> http://www.electriceel.com/modelct.htm



I'm liking that, does it flip over in the cage with the increased RPM? Do you know what they run?


----------



## Pro Plumber

I like the feed back and after reading all the post I think the ell ct is the best weapon for me. As far as it's the man and not the machine. I can clear pretty much any drain I come across but with a crappy machine I find myself sometime working harder than I should have to. Recent injuries make me want to upgrade to a machine thats more comfortable for me to operate. Thanks for all the feed back guys.


----------



## Will

Well I just got back from the Pumper show. I put my hands on every sewer machine there. I still personally think you can't get better than Electric Eel.

I use the Model C for main lines, and to me you can't get a better machine. I'm pretty sure my Model C will last as long as i do. Don't think you can break it.

I also use the Model N for 1.25-3 inch pipes. Great machine too. Simple design and works better than the Spartan 100 i used to use.

The Model CT seems to be a solid machine. Gonna place an order for one soon. 

Gorlitz impressed me at the show. There construction seems solid, I see me ordering a 68HD in the near future.


----------



## sikxsevn

drs said:


> I recently got some Trojan sewer equipment machines.
> 
> I got the Trojan Pony and the Trojan DC . Real solid machines.
> 
> A machine is only as good as you are with it making money and being comfortable with it.


Trojans are real nice. Basically an upgraded spartan

Sent from my iPhon


----------



## drs

sikxsevn said:


> Trojans are real nice. Basically an upgraded spartan
> 
> Sent from my iPhon


 
Paid less then what I paid for a Spartan machine some years ago.

Upgrade is the word. 

Would love to know what Ratz thinks of them.


----------



## deerslayer

I carry three sewer machines on the truck
A drill type for small work usually lav drains
A k-50 with 5/8 cable for just about everything
A electric eel walk behind with 1 1/4" cable for when it gets really crappy

Personally I like the sectional machines! It's kinda nice when you do force it and kink a cable just throw that 8' section out and you dont lose 50 or 100 ft. Also if I need the big cable I can carry it in a little at a time verses fighting a drumful when I need 50' to get to the street. I have a general sewerrooter and speedrooter gathering dust in the garage as they are not practical to me?


----------



## AssTyme

deerslayer said:


> I carry three sewer machines on the truck
> A drill type for small work usually lav drains
> A k-50 with 5/8 cable for just about everything
> A electric eel walk behind with 1 1/4" cable for when it gets really crappy
> 
> Personally I like the sectional machines! It's kinda nice when you do force it and kink a cable just throw that 8' section out and you dont lose 50 or 100 ft. Also if I need the big cable I can carry it in a little at a time verses fighting a drumful *when I need 50' to get to the street.* I have a general sewerrooter and speedrooter gathering dust in the garage as they are not practical to me?






I wish 50' would get me to the street


----------



## deerslayer

AssTyme said:


> I wish 50' would get me to the street


 
There are some places that 50' is all I need and others that the 150' on my truck won't reach. With a sectional machine I have options is what I am saying. I can call one of the other guys and get his cable and just keep linking them tilwe get itor the machine won't turn it (usually 225-250' on the big eel)


----------



## SewerRat

deerslayer said:


> There are some places that 50' is all I need and others that the 150' on my truck won't reach. With a sectional machine I have options is what I am saying. I can call one of the other guys and get his cable and just keep linking them tilwe get itor the machine won't turn it (usually 225-250' on the big eel)


Frankly, my deer(slayer), based on expansive forum experience elsewhere as well as here... Trying to preach the sectional gospel to Asstyme is like getting back and ramming your head into a brick wall. :laughing:

I don't have a sectional but I'd like to try one out sometime.


----------



## Hillside

I run the gorlitz go15 go380 go50 and go68hd wouldn't change a thing


----------



## rusak

I use General wire drum machines, and happy with them so far. 
Next on my list is k-60


----------



## Drain King

Gorlitz is #1


----------



## Will

The original post was asking for a machine for secondary lines. The best 3 in no order is Electric Eel Model N, Spartan 100, and Ridgid K-50. No need to look at any other machine than those 3 on secondary lines imo. 

For main lines, get you a professional machine like a Electric Eel Model C, Spartan 1065, Ridgid K-7500, Ridgid K-1500, or a Gorlitz 68HD and you will be fine.


----------



## AssTyme

SewerRat said:


> Frankly, my deer(slayer), based on expansive forum experience elsewhere as well as here... Trying to preach the sectional gospel to Asstyme is like getting back and ramming your head into a brick wall. :laughing:
> 
> I don't have a sectional but I'd like to try one out sometime.





I like my Model C & drill setup but it's not my first choice I'd rather roll with my drum.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

HillsidePlumbco said:


> I run the gorlitz go15 go380 go50 and go68hd wouldn't change a thing


Do you use the open reels or drums ?


----------



## plbgbiz

There are a lot of advantages to running a drum machine. Unfortunately, none of those benefits are for the customer.


----------



## Hillside

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you use the open reels or drums ?


Open reel on my 50 and 68, if i think it's gonna be a mess I Saran wrap the hell out of them, drum on the 15 380


----------



## AssTyme

plbgbiz said:


> There are a lot of advantages to running a drum machine. Unfortunately, none of those benefits are for the customer.





C'mon man, why you gotta be like that :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz

AssTyme said:


> C'mon man, why you gotta be like that :laughing:


Just seeing if you were paying attention. :laughing:


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> There are a lot of advantages to running a drum machine. Unfortunately, none of those benefits are for the customer.



Ok I'll take the bait. Why no benefit for the customer? Not seeing the logic here, unless you where trying to get a rile out of AssTyme...


----------



## DesertOkie

Will said:


> Ok I'll take the bait. Why no benefit for the customer? Not seeing the logic here, unless you where trying to get a rile out of AssTyme...



It's because us drum guys make it look easy:laughing: and the customer thinks they are paying to much.


----------



## ChrisConnor

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Do you use the open reels or drums ?


Both. An open reel for outside and PE drum for inside work.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Open reel on my 50 and 68, if i think it's gonna be a mess I Saran wrap the hell out of them, drum on the 15 380


I never tried Saran wrap. :no:

An atv tire tube split open fit well on the 3/8" reel and a 12" auto tire tube will stetch over your 11/16" reels. :yes:

Try it, you can thank me later. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz

Will said:


> Ok I'll take the bait. Why no benefit for the customer? Not seeing the logic here, unless you where trying to get a rile out of AssTyme...


Just stirring the pot Will. However, it is a fact that there is not drum machine on the planet that has the torque or RPM's of its sectional counter part. But that is just the tool and the tool has precious little to do with effective drain maintenance. 

It is not now nor has it ever been about the machine. 

If Arnie had Willow branches for clubs, he could still beat most golfers. $500 custom made Nike shoes didn't make Jordan's game winning shots. 

And drum machines are not why AssTyme is good at drain cleaning anymore than sectionals get the credit for what I do. 

For vs. Chevy. :yes:


----------



## AssTyme

plbgbiz said:


> Just stirring the pot Will. *However, it is a fact that there is not drum machine on the planet that has the torque or RPM's of its sectional counter part.* But that is just the tool and the tool has precious little to do with effective drain maintenance.
> 
> It is not now nor has it ever been about the machine.
> 
> If Arnie had Willow branches for clubs, he could still beat most golfers. $500 custom made Nike shoes didn't make Jordan's game winning shots.
> 
> And drum machines are not why AssTyme is good at drain cleaning anymore than sectionals get the credit for what I do.
> 
> For vs. Chevy. :yes:






Not too sure about that...............:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisConnor

*groans:hang:


----------



## the plumber VA

I got a k50 for small lines. Drum attachment. A k60 and 1500, and have never had a issue. The k60 is the best pound for pound machine out


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER

I saw this online. For 750. With cable and heads I'm not in service nor am I a owner but if it's a good buy I might get it just to have fir now and then and maybe if I give it a go on my own. Is 750. Good ?? It's a 45 min drive to see it !!


----------



## AssTyme

the plumber VA said:


> I got a k50 for small lines. Drum attachment. A k60 and 1500, and have never had a issue. *The k60 is the best pound for pound machine out*




Maybe pound for pound but far from the best machine out there :blink:


----------



## plbgbiz

AssTyme said:


> Not too sure about that...............:whistling2:


My K1500sp has a 1hp motor.
It spins 300' of cable at 600rpm (the regular 1500 is at 710rpm).
It is designed to clean up to 10" pipe.


The K7500 drum has a 4/10hp with a gear reduction to help when things get tough.
It is rated up to 10" pipe but only at 200'.
The machine with 100' of cable is 272lbs.


----------



## ChrisConnor

plbgbiz said:


> My K1500sp has a 1hp motor.
> It spins 300' of cable at 600rpm (the regular 1500 is at 710rpm).
> It is designed to clean up to 10" pipe.
> 
> 
> The K7500 drum has a 4/10hp with a gear reduction to help when things get tough.
> It is rated up to 10" pipe but only at 200'.
> The machine with 100' of cable is 272lbs.


Get a Gorlitz  it'll out do the ratings on your K1500 and K7500..


But seriously, anything that big needs a jet or a solid rodding machine.


----------



## Will

plbgbiz said:


> My K1500sp has a 1hp motor.
> It spins 300' of cable at 600rpm (the regular 1500 is at 710rpm).
> It is designed to clean up to 10" pipe.
> 
> 
> The K7500 drum has a 4/10hp with a gear reduction to help when things get tough.
> It is rated up to 10" pipe but only at 200'.
> The machine with 100' of cable is 272lbs.



I agree that your K1500SP will out preform the K7500, or even the 1065. Anyone that disagrees has never used a large 1.25" sectional. But one thing to keep in mind with a drum machine that no sectional can compare with is the torque the cable gains at the end of the cable when the built up tension unwinds. 

Basically when the cutter head gets buried in a tough blockage, it will stop spinning, but the drum will continue to spin. The cable will go from the outside of the drum to compress on the inner drum. The drum will continue to spin building up tension on the cable. Three things will happen. 

1. Cable will snap
2. Tension will unwind at the cutter head, unleashing tension build up that will out spin any sectional, blowing up what ever blockage that was in the line
3. Cable will unwind on the user, possibly sending the user to the ER. 

I personally think my Electric Eeel Model C will out preform both as I can crank up the torque to motor puts out pass the strength of the cable is I wanted too.....


----------

